# もの: 熱血少年もの



## Kenshiromusou

Yo, friends.
Could you help me again?
I am not sure if I understood this ものを.
I belive here, it has an adversative (almost contempt) meaning, but I can't be sure.
(context) 僕がまだ若いころに、金縛りにあったことがあるんですよ。悪魔みたいなのに首絞められてギャーギャー騒いで、でも目が覚めたら母親が「スースー寝てた」。
悪魔とか、とことん恐ろしいものを描いてみたい気がするんですよ。(context)
ですからそういうものが出てくる熱血少年*ものを*、目分で妄想したキャラクターを登場させてね、ファンタジーのような形で表現できたらと。
At first glance, I translate it as: "Therefore,* even if it's a [content of] hot-blooded boy  in which those things appear...* it would be nice if I could make the characters that populated my imagination to appear and to express them through fantasy."
Is it correct?
Thank you very much.


----------



## DaylightDelight

「～もの」 means "of a kind/genre" here: 恋愛もの = love stories, ロボットもの = robot stories.
It can also mean the intended target of the work: 少女もの = stories for girls, 少年もの = stories for boys.
So 熱血少年もの means "hot-blooded stories for boys" or "stories of hot-blooded boys" (well, they are
in effect the same thing: boys tend to like stories with hot-blooded boys in it).

そういうもの(= scary things)が出てくる熱血少年もの(= hot-blooded boys story)を、
目分で妄想したキャラクターを登場させてね(= with characters from his imagination appearing in it)、
ファンタジーのような形で表現できたらと (= he hopes to express them through fantastic works)。


----------



## Kenshiromusou

DaylightDelight said:


> 「～もの」 means "of a kind/genre" here: 恋愛もの = love stories, ロボットもの = robot stories.
> It can also mean the intended target of the work: 少女もの = stories for girls, 少年もの = stories for boys.
> So 熱血少年もの means "hot-blooded stories for boys" or "stories of hot-blooded boys" (well, they are
> in effect the same thing: boys tend to like stories with hot-blooded boys in it).
> 
> そういうもの(= scary things)が出てくる熱血少年もの(= hot-blooded boys story)を、
> 目分で妄想したキャラクターを登場させてね(= with characters from his imagination appearing in it)、
> ファンタジーのような形で表現できたらと (= he hopes to express them through fantastic works)。


Of course, I also thought "熱血少年もの", but, I could not explain this を. 
ですからそういうものが出てくる熱血少年*ものを 目分で妄想したキャラクターを登場させてね、ファンタジーのような形で表現できたらと。 *
Maybe: ですからそういうものが出てくる熱血少年*ものを*して,目分で妄想したキャラクターを登場させてね、ファンタジーのような形で表現できたらと。 ?

友よ、どうもありがとうございました。


----------



## DaylightDelight

Okay, the core of this sentence is this: 熱血少年ものを、表現できたらと（望んでいる）。
And other two components also modify 表現できたら:

熱血少年ものを→表現できたらと
目分で妄想したキャラクターを登場させて→表現できたらと

ファンタジーのような形で→表現できたらと


----------



## Kenshiromusou

DaylightDelight said:


> Okay, the core of this sentence is this: 熱血少年ものを、表現できたらと（望んでいる）。
> And other two components also modify 表現できたら:
> 
> 熱血少年ものを→表現できたらと
> 目分で妄想したキャラクターを登場させて→表現できたらと
> 
> ファンタジーのような形で→表現できたらと


I still have a long journey. I only saw:
目分で妄想したキャラクターを登場させて→表現できたらと.
Even now, with your explanation, I would fail again. Maybe due to distance, I would not associate 熱血少年ものを→表現できたらと. When the path isn't a 
straight line, when there are other syntagms...
友よ、もう一度, どうもありがとうございました。


----------



## DaylightDelight

Kenshiromusou said:


> I still have a long journey.


Not to worry.  I think you're doing pretty well, considering the text is so ambiguous and ungrammatical.
In fact, the sentence in this topic is still open to a few other interpretations:

そういうものが出てくる熱血少年もの*に*、目分で妄想したキャラクターを登場させてね、（それを）ファンタジーのような形で...
そういうものが出てくる熱血少年ものを（作って）、（それに）目分で妄想したキャラクターを登場させて...

etc, etc.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

DaylightDelight said:


> Not to worry.  I think you're doing pretty well, considering the text is so ambiguous and ungrammatical.
> In fact, the sentence in this topic is still open to a few other interpretations:
> 
> そういうものが出てくる熱血少年もの*に*、目分で妄想したキャラクターを登場させてね、（それを）ファンタジーのような形で...
> そういうものが出てくる熱血少年ものを（作って）、（それに）目分で妄想したキャラクターを登場させて...
> 
> etc, etc.


友よ, どうもありがとうございました。


----------



## frequency

Kenshiromusou said:


> 熱血少年ものを→表現できたらと.


Good. Suda wants to 表現. What he wants to express? It's 熱血少年もの（マンガ）.
熱血少年ものを表現できたらと。
How? 目分で妄想したキャラクターを（それに）登場させてね、ファンタジーのような形で.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

frequency said:


> Good. Suda wants to 表現. What he wants to express? It's 熱血少年もの（マンガ）.
> 熱血少年ものを表現できたらと。
> How? 目分で妄想したキャラクターを（それに）登場させてね、ファンタジーのような形で.


友よ、どうもありがとうございました。


----------

